# votre avis iPhone 7 128 vs iPhone 8 64



## bulrog (19 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Je dois choisir...

J'ai actuellement un iPhone 7 128 Go de février 2018 (Corporate).  Je dois le rendre le 1er juin ou l'acheter pour le prix de 325€.  Alors voilà... j'hésite.  Que faire ?  Acheter un iPhone 7 128 Go neuf (579€), un iPhone 8 64 Go (619€) ou garder mon "vieux" iPhone 7 en payant 325 €.  Actuellement, j'utilise 40 Go de mémoire de stockage.

Quelle est, à votre avis, la meilleure solution ?  En sachant que je trouve l'iphone Xr trop grand et l'iPhone Xs ...trop cher.  Reste aussi l'iPhone X mais à part le look (et la taille de l'écran), je ne suis pas ébloui par les différences techniques avec le 8.  Bref, le 7 me convient bien...

Que me conseillez-vous de faire en tenant compte de ce qui arrive sur le marché et en sachant que je ne change pas de smartphone à chaque sortie d'un nouveau produit Apple .


----------



## eres79 (19 Avril 2019)

Utilisateur fidèle d'Apple (non par idéologie, mais par expérience sereine depuis plus de trente ans) je suis sur un iPhone 6S et je prévois de le changer pour un iPhone 7 que l'on trouve maintenant d'occasion (garantie) à un prix raisonnable : apprécier les produits Apple ne signifie pas que nos moyens nous permettent de suivre les effets de nouveauté et l'expérience des occasions m'a appris qu'on peut être serein avec un budget qui le reste aussi. (pour info, je suis sur un macbook pro de 2008, acheté d'occasion et qui est encore très performant avec un changement de DD (pour mettre un SSD).


----------



## bulrog (19 Avril 2019)

eres79 a dit:


> Utilisateur fidèle d'Apple (non par idéologie, mais par expérience sereine depuis plus de trente ans) je suis sur un iPhone 6S et je prévois de le changer pour un iPhone 7 que l'on trouve maintenant d'occasion (garantie) à un prix raisonnable : apprécier les produits Apple ne signifie pas que nos moyens nous permettent de suivre les effets de nouveauté et l'expérience des occasions m'a appris qu'on peut être serein avec un budget qui le reste aussi. (pour info, je suis sur un macbook pro de 2008, acheté d'occasion et qui est encore très performant avec un changement de DD (pour mettre un SSD).


Donc... ?  Je garde le 7 de 02/2018 ?  Le prix est correct ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Avril 2019)

Je garderais le 7. Le 8 n'apportant pas grand chose d'intéressant de plus.


----------



## Macounette (19 Avril 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Je garderais le 7. Le 8 n'apportant pas grand chose d'intéressant de plus.


Pareil que gwen. Si ton iPhone actuel correspond à tes besoins et est autrement en bon état général (vérifie la batterie), garde-le. Tu pourras toujours changer plus tard.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2019)

Idem aussi , je garderais le 7


----------



## bulrog (19 Avril 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Pareil que gwen. Si ton iPhone actuel correspond à tes besoins et est autrement en bon état général (vérifie la batterie), garde-le. Tu pourras toujours changer plus tard.



La batterie est à 93%


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2019)

bulrog a dit:


> La batterie est à 93%


Parfait


----------



## ibabar (19 Avril 2019)

Je me joins à la troupe: garder le 7 à 325€. Tu pourrais être sceptique en l'achetant sur leboncoin mais là visiblement tu l'as eu neuf, donc tu le connais.
Le 7 est déjà très abouti (bouton Home non-physique avec Taptic Engine, étanchéité, écran très lumineux et P3, vidéo 4k, son stéréo avec 2HP...).
Le 8 apporte la charge sans fil, qui est sympa mais absolument pas indispensable tant qu'on ne l'a pas utilisé, et il apporte aussi... ben pas grand-chose d'autre par rapport au 7 (le gap entre 6s et 7 m'avait paru nettement plus important).

Perso je suis passé d'un 7 Plus (dont je ne supportais plus la grande taille) à un X d'occase (fin d'année dernière, le Xs étant déjà sorti). Rien de révolutionnaire, ni sur l'appareil photo, ni sur l'autonomie, ni sur les perf (pour un usage lambda). Et j'ai même pas mal de griefs, notamment le poids (sa densité surtout), le form-factor (ticket de caisse) et surtout FaceID (je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse préférer cela à TouchID2).


----------



## lostOzone (20 Avril 2019)

Gardez le 7 vu le tarif c’est très bien. Le 8 n’apporte rien à part la charge par induction. Et les usages sont les mêmes sur les 7/8/X/XS. Donc à chaque fois on gagne un petit peu en photo, en confort avec FaceID mais rien qui change l’utilisation des apps. Ça n’est pas pour rien que le marché du smartphone stagne. Autant garder la différence pour un changement ultérieur ou pour une Apple Watch..


----------

